# Arrows... What are you shooting?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm in the market for some new arrows. In the past I've shot Carbon Express, but have had the best accuracy with AeroDynamics Nitro Stingers. I've been considering something from the Easton line, like Axis or FMJ.

You know...the saying is: "You're only as good as the arrows you shoot."

What arrows are you shooting?
Why do you like them?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

goldtip pro hunter arrows....i love them!!!


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm shooting goldtip pro hunters right now but have shot the FMJS in the past. Personally I think the results are about the same and the gold tips are much better on the price 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I shot the "Gold Tip XT Hunters 5575" for years , then got turned on to "Victroy V-Force V3 " arrows. The victory spine is a little better than the gold tip and they shoot a little bit better . Plus not to mention , alot cheaper they are cheaper than the gold tips . 

I thought the saying was .... " Its not the arrow , its the indian shooting it "


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Carbon express 350 maxima


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I am using Easton Flatliner 400's. I love these arrows, they are light and fast, very accurate! I have passed thru deer with them, tipped with a Rage two blade 100 gr..


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

Used to shoot goldtip hunters but have since switched. I now shoot Harvester by Harvest Time. Getting way better groups especially at longer yardage. If anyone is interested in some shoot me a pm, I can prob hook ya up with some


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Harvest Time H2. Best arrow I have shot and don't break the bank. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have been shooting easton a/c/c for years now, hard on the wallet but sure do shoot good!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

It will depend on your bow what will be splined right.

I shot Beman ics for years, loved them. I have a dozen Easton axis arrows right now and they are not the greatest but I think it is the way they were cut and set up at gander mountain that is the problem, not the arrow.

Next arrows will be Bemans again if they still make them.


----------



## longshot (Feb 14, 2012)

Radial X weaves. Love them and easy on the pocket.


----------



## BackwoodsBuckeye (Feb 2, 2009)

Goldtip Pro Hunters....love them


----------



## tiffinsmallies2 (Aug 11, 2008)

Easton fmj's, absolute pile drivers!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Carbon Express Mayhem Hunters...Heavy but durable...I've definitely missed a target or 2 and still lookin good. I shoot a Bowtech 82nd Airbourne and it's a pretty fast bow so the heavier arrow doesn't hurt my speed as much.


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

Easton Lightspeeds, best arrow I have found without breaking the bank. Know a lot of people who are happy with them for the money. I shoot local 3D and last month shot first place, yesterday shot 2nd in the hunter class. They shoot good for me, I switched form carbon express to the Light Speed 340's. I'm shooing 70 lbs.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2011)

Gold Tip Pro hunter..shoots flat and price is pretty good


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

longshot said:


> Radial X weaves. Love them and easy on the pocket.


PSE Radial X Weaves are what I ended up purchasing. Very accurate out to 50 yards...plan to sight in the 60 yard pin, when I get the time. Gotta do some broadhead testing, for turkey season. 

I appreciate the replies and suggestions. 
Bowhunter57


----------



## D Mac (Jan 5, 2011)

I have been shooting Easton Flatline DOA's. I shoot a Mathews Reezen and seem to pull pretty tight groups


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Easton XX78 2514's with a 125gr. Rocky Mountain Razor. The kinetic energy is exillerating!!!! Well the deer don't really think so. Rarely do I not get a pass through


----------

